# Im painting hardwood floors - 2.



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanx for lots of useful advices guys in the previous post, and for closing it too, but all I need to know is how to properly prep the floor before coating it with latex enamel. I got none of answers regarding that.
I dont ant to install new hardwood floors neither do I wanna refinish them, because as I said before - the floors look like ****, literally - ****. They are partially black (supposed to be yellow), and its as old as the house itself. The way it looks now - trust me - if I paint it it will 100% look much better. So Im not even thinking of removing them and installing new hardwood. Forget it. Forget about refinishing too, there's nothing left to refinish of this floor )


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Rent a sander, do what you can, then see what you think. That should not set you back much, then you can either clear or paint. Problem is with an old home, most likely lead paint. See epa.com for rules and issues with the project you are taking on.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Veko. I closed your thread because this site is for professionals in the painting field, which by given your diy type questions I am assuming you are not. Am I mistaken? If not please visit the site listed in your closed threads www.diychatroom.com I will give you a minute to answer me before this one is closed as well, which gives the other members a IBL moment. 

Also in general if a member of the staff decides to close your thread opening a duplicate thread is usually a bad idea. This general concept goes for most all forums.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint will peel. Unless you use a quality epoxy and prep it correctly.

As per, rent a floor sander and clean any solvents embedded.

You are not going to be happy with the results of painting.


----------



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Veko. I closed your thread because this site is for professionals in the painting field, which by given your diy type questions I am assuming you are not. Am I mistaken? If not please visit the site listed in your closed threads www.diychatroom.com I will give you a minute to answer me before this one is closed as well, which gives the other members a IBL moment.
> 
> Also in general if a member of the staff decides to close your thread opening a duplicate thread is usually a bad idea. This general concept goes for most all forums.


Sorry about that, did not know. As for am I a professional - yes, but I am a beginner with only 2 years of experience, so I am still learning some things and that is one of the reasons why I'm on this site. As for painting the floor - I am talking about my own room, I recently painter it, but the floor still looks real bad, so I decided to paint it with BenMoore's latex enamel that says "Floor & Patio". I'm not expecting super results, I have an idea of how it will look like, because the same hardwood in the hallway is painted (it as painted before we moved in). As I said - the house is old, and this is not some high end renovation I am doing here )


----------



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

and thanx everyone for your answers!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright then. An intro would of cleared that up. You understand the confusion with you asking about edging tools and painting hardwood floors in your room. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wow.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> wow.


Do tell.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

gonna wait for an intro and do it proper.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

sand the dam floors (coming from someone with more than two years experience)


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

We've done a lot of old rental houses where the floors were painted many, many times over. Sanded, poly and got some amazing results out of those old pine and oak floors. The stains, nailheads and knots can add some really interesting character.

I've also done some that it would have cost more to properly refinish the floors than the house cost. Go over the existing floor with a quick hand or pole sander just to scuff, then roll out some latex with a couple of coats. It will hold up to a few years of traffic and is cheap to redo when it starts to fail.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No need to tell you how to prep it because you don't paint a floor with latex enamel.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

is it the end of the year or end of the trade 
let me guess ... you wear blue jean while "painting"
drive your wife's mini van ...


my shop & home has a kick ass paint job ... it's a reflection of my work:whistling2:

Take pride in your work ... 24 / 7


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've used the Floor&Patio before. Used it on some apartment building interior wood stairs (because the decorator specked it) 5 years ago. It's held up very well. 

To answer the OP question...clean it. (check for wax too)


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW...same building,same decorator, told me to use the alkyd version on the (concrete) laundry room floor.
I was there the other day, and except for losing a lot of the sheen from weekly mopping, it still looked good too.
Pretty amazing really, considering the amount of traffic (and water) that's been on it for 5 years.

Prep: if I remember correctly...I asked the cleaning lady to use hot water only, for the few weeks preceding my paint job.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Ummmm, if you wash the floor, and paint it with porch and floor enamel,,,it'll probably look fantastic and hold up nicely.

I've done it many times,,,,and if you'd like, add some detail.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I use the benjamin Moore porch and floor enamel,,,epoxy reinforced


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Floor and patio is the latex version,,,,,good stuff!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The 122 Floor & Patio should not be used on bare wood. It should be primed first. The P22 Urethane Alkyd is a better choice.


----------

